# Question about Bows



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I wanted to order some bows for Maggie and I see that you can get them with the rubber band, or different type of clips.

I really have no clue if the clips would be better. Has anyone used the alligator clips or others? 

Maggie has silky hair and not thick yet as she is still a puppy. Any suggestions? What works best for you?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have both. I just recently bought several with the clips, and I'm finding them easier to put in, and they stay in really well.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a couple of bows with barrets, but they go lopsided right away. Mostly, I use bands. One thing is that, especially for a puppy, I want the bow to be as light as possible, and barrettes are heavier than bands . I have never tried an alligator clip.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I have a couple of bows with barrets, but they go lopsided right away. Mostly, I use bands. One thing is that, especially for a puppy, I want the bow to be as light as possible, and barrettes are heavier than bands . I have never tried an alligator clip.


The alligator clip has teeth , and I found them to stay in place really well. Laurel's only came out today, after a rough and tumble play time with Dewey and Hardy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> The alligator clip has teeth , and I found them to stay in place really well. Laurel's only came out today, after a rough and tumble play time with Dewey and Hardy.


The truth is I have like forty bows, and enough bow making supplies to make a thousand more, but all I use for MiMi these days is the soft scrunchie type. It saves her hair, and keeps her loving her mommy.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Sylvia ~ I would love to use the scrunchie ones like you use, but I'm thinking with Maggie's silky hair & the fact she doesn't have a lot of it right now, they might not stay in.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I only use the barrets on Matilda, I tried the rubber band ones but Matilda didn't like me putting them in.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh I like Matilda's outfit! She has a similar face to Maggie's! Such a cutie Matilda is! May have to try a barrett! Thanks!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Trisha said:


> Sylvia ~ I would love to use the scrunchie ones like you use, but I'm thinking with Maggie's silky hair & the fact she doesn't have a lot of it right now, they might not stay in.


No matter what I use, they would slip right off if her hair was clean and silky. I always use a styling product, such as Got 2 Be In Place Sculpting Putty to fix her top knot. I deem it essential.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you Sylvia!!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

This may be a stupid question but don't the rubber bands break? and if they do, can a new one be attached? I've always used the clips or the barrettes. I'm not even sure how to use the others. Are they used to fasten up the hair or used in addition to the top knot band? :-/


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Not stupid, good question for those of us or for me...who is clueless! :huh:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

littlefluffbabies said:


> This may be a stupid question but don't the rubber bands break? and if they do, can a new one be attached? I've always used the clips or the barrettes. I'm not even sure how to use the others. Are they used to fasten up the hair or used in addition to the top knot band? :-/


The band on the bow is just slipped on. Bows usually have two bands in case one breaks, but they are also heavier orthodontic bands, not like the super light stretch latex bands you use to fasten the top knot. I usually fix the top knot in front and back sections, slip the bow on and then band the two sections together. Or you can finish the top knot with papers and then just slip the bow over the paper piece. There are lots of different ways to fix a top knot...*have fun with it*.

Here is a picture of my all time favorite. SM members dubbed it "the Palm Tree."


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Sylie said:


> The band on the bow is just slipped on. Bows usually have two bands in case one breaks, but they are also heavier orthodontic bands, not like the super light stretch latex bands you use to fasten the top knot. I usually fix the top knot in front and back sections, slip the bow on and then band the two sections together. Or you can finish the top knot with papers and then just slip the bow over the paper piece. There are lots of different ways to fix a top knot...*have fun with it*.
> 
> Here is a picture of my all time favorite. SM members dubbed it "the Palm Tree."


Lol that's adorable! I have had to do two as well because katies hair is much shorter on the front of her head but I have never tried three. It makes sense to use the bow in addition to the regular bands rather than using the bow band as a replacement to the thinner orthodontic band. Thank you for that explanation. 
I do think that the bows with the bands would be much more delicate than the ones with the clips and probably wouldn't last as long for me.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Lol that's adorable! I have had to do two as well because katies hair is much shorter on the front of her head but I have never tried three. It makes sense to use the bow in addition to the regular bands rather than using the bow band as a replacement to the thinner orthodontic band. Thank you for that explanation.
> I do think that the bows with the bands would be much more delicate than the ones with the clips and probably wouldn't last as long for me.


You should try both. I have only had one band break ever. The bows get shabby after a few times, well, MiMi's do 'cause she likes to adjust them by rubbing them against her bed.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I have had all 3 kinds, bands, French barrettes and alligator clips. I prefer the alligator clips. With the bands I can never get the barrette on her hair straight. Izzy is a wiggle worm when I am putting them in or taking them out. The French barrettes are easier than the band, but the clips are the easiest. I put a white or clear band in her hair first then put the barrette or clip in over the band. The clips are easiest to fix if they get out of place.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I have ordered one each of everything in a few colors (one with band, one alligator clip, one clip, & one scrunchie). Then I'll see what works best for her hair. I guess it depends on the thickness & type of hair, so this is probably the best way to try them!

*Thank you everyone for your input & help!*:ThankYou:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Modeling session required, lol!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

LOL @ Lydia ... will do, right after I review Hedy's Top Knot video again for the 3rd time!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You do that too, lol! I watch them every time I give a haircut!!!

[ QUOTE=Trisha;3445594]LOL @ Lydia ... will do, right after I review Hedy's Top Knot video again for the 3rd time![/QUOTE]


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> You do that too, lol! I watch them every time I give a haircut!!!
> 
> [ QUOTE=Trisha;3445594]LOL @ Lydia ... will do, right after I review Hedy's Top Knot video again for the 3rd time!


[/QUOTE]

LOL me too! I have the video playing as I am clipping them. I've been pretty pleased with the results so far. :aktion033:


----------

